

Microsoft's Spartan browser for Windows 10 reportedly supports Chrome extensions - spankalee
http://www.windowscentral.com/microsofts-spartan-browser-windows-10-reportedly-supports-chrome-extensions

======
SlipperySlope
Hmmm, reminds me of the old days - Embrace and Extend.

Accept a standard and then extend it with proprietary lock-ins.

